# Glandular fever



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anybody know anything about Glandular fever? Anyone had it etc?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Why have you got it---who have you been kissing??
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diseases/facts/glandularfever.htm


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes,I've had it.I started with a terrible cough,then got tonsillitis and then glandular fever.Didn't take any notice of it and ended up for a week in hospital with swollen spleen and a dodgy liver.Don't ignore it if you've got it.I experienced pain in clavical (glands) and in my armpits mostly.What symptoms do you have?I have been told you can't get it in your more mature years (35+) but there is always an exception to the rule!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I had it when I was 25 (35 years ago) and can't recommend it  

I turned bright yellow, very fetching with pale mauve pyjamas. I got ambulanced to the isolation hospital at Uxbridge because they thought it was Hep C. The guy in the next room was suspected smallpox and had been hospitalised when he landed at Heathrow. I was delirious with a high fever and the most terrible sore throat ever. 

After a couple of weeks I was sent home but could hardly walk 50 yards down the road. No alcohol for 6 months and only went back to work after about 2 months. 

Whilst I was in hospital the Greeks or Turks or whoever invaded Cyprus where we were due to go on holiday the week after I left hospital. We did get a full refund!!!!

The thing was that none of the doctors ever told me it wasn't Hep. C and it was only when I mentioned it to my current GP a few years ago that he told me the notes say it was 'only' glandular fever. So I've been labouring under a misaprehension for more than 30 years

HTH Russell

SDA


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Its a virus infection (also known as infectious mononucleosis) that starts off like a very nasty dose of tonsillitis with enlarged glands but antibiotics don't make it better (in fact Amoxicillin can bring you out in a spectacular rash)

It is usually diagnosed by clinical examination (throat, glands, enlarged spleen etc) but confirmed by blood test.

Most cases get better within a couple of weeks but can leave you feeling extremely tired for months. Occasionally there are more serious complications for example ruptured spleen and if badly affected you should avoid contact sports for a bit. Liver function is also often affected so alcohol may be best avoided.

You can read more here

Hope that helps

Peter


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It is infestous through Saliva thats why its called the kissing desease and why the young get it.
Russell you dont say why you asked.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Russell,
I had it some years ago and ended up in hospital after collapsing at home, the doctor said you have glandular fever I asked is there something you can give for it and the reply was yes plenty of bed rest, it can take 6 weeks to 6 months to clear (Oh thanks). That was the start of 2 months off work and then because I was a shift worker for the next year I was always feeling completely nackered. 

Nowadays medicines are better but the main cure is still plenty of rest.

Ian


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Russell,

If you have got it the Blood test is definitive if positive but a negative result can be wrong. When I had it at age 27 it took 3 blood tests to confirm it.

I was off work for 5 weeks. I foolishly talked to my bosses about coming in for half days but that is pie in the sky.

I remember my wife going to work and leaving a flask on the table. When she came home at night it was still there as I didn't have the strength to get to the table.

Look after yourself (or whoever you think might have it) and it eventually goes.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But the after-effects can linger for many months.........

It can be easily spread amongst people who have not encountered the virus - hence it's nickname of the kissing disease and is very commonl found in Uni Halls of Residence and boarding schools when close contact starts (make of that what you wish!!! :lol: ).

MOST people get over it in two to three weeks but may feel completely washed out for ages afterwards, trying to do too much makes it worse and can prolong the effects, rest is only cure. No antibioics will work - they never do with any viral illness, but may reduce bacterial infections which strike at same time.

Dave


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

My daughter has had it for the past year. She is now 19. Started with pain in lung, sore throats and generally feeling unwell. Lots of headaches but she soldiered through and got through her exams. Still prone to headaches and occasional lung pain.

IH :wave: to Peter and Mavis


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

My son had it last year. He had one of the worst cases I have seen (and I see quite a few!) He was really ill and had to have 3 months off work

He is a Royal Marine but amazingly after 3 months he had got back to full fitness and a few months later was out in Afghanistan. 

So it shows you can get over it

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blood test*

I suspect I may have it. I am simply cream crackered all the time. Blood test was yesterday - although if looked more like I was donating a pint of my rare blood than letting them have a sample!

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

My son had it as well, it lays you open to other infections as well. My son also had mycoplasma pneumonia and a streptoccocal infection. He was ill for nearly two years and was finally also diagnosed with chronic fatigue syndrome. Even now some 5 years later if he gets a virus it completely wipes him out.


----------

